# Ted Nugent: Barack Obama "an absolute America-hating punk"



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

*Ted Nugent: Barack Obama an 'absolute America-hating punk'*

Veteran rocker Ted Nugent is well known for his fearless, outspoken views.

Speaking to Illinois Republicans earlier this month, he called Barack Obama an "absolute America-hating punk."

"The whole world sucks, but America still sucks less," he told a crowd of about 500. "But with this administration, we are catching up," he added.

http://m.examiner.com/conservative-...-barack-obama-an-absolute-america-hating-punk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd vote for him. I'll admit I once thought he was a bit nutty; then, I started paying attention to what was actually coming out of his mouth and not second hand accounts. Over the past few years, I've come to realize that the guy is actually pretty smart and makes a lot of sense. He's not just another idiot celebrity tossing his uninformed, ignorant opinions out there as fact. He knows what he's talking about. I know he's probably too smart to run for office and even if he did people would probably be too afraid to vote for him, especially the liberals. There's just something about having a guy in the white house who would scare the crap out of our enemies. It's one thing to have a guy who is going who says, "screw with us and I'll send the military after you". It's another to have a guy who says, "while you're waiting for them to get there let me just go to my closet and grab my (insert weapon - I'm not going to pretend I know anything about them)".


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

( from the article )

_" The real curse in America is apathetic, disconnected, uncaring, unconscionable Americans who dare not engage in this unique, sacred experiment in self-government."_


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

HistoryHound said:


> There's just something about having a guy in the white house who would scare the crap out of our enemies


That would have been Ronald Reagan in 1980.
The Iranians held American hostages for a year and a half while Jimmy Carter was president 
An hour or so after Reagan was inaugurated they released them all. 
But to paraphrase Rick Patino "Ronald Reagan isn't walking through that door."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

His music blows but he's usually right on the money. Thank God we have other intelligent musicians like Lady Gaga to fill that void when hes gone.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

sdb29 said:


> That would have been Ronald Reagan in 1980.


I was only in grade school at the time, but if I could have the chance to vote for someone just like him I'd do it in a heartbeat. I know the liberals like to point out that he wasn't perfect, but no in is and he was a good man. I honestly believe that everything he did was because he thought it was best for the country he loved, OUR COUNTRY.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

HistoryHound said:


> I was only in grade school at the time


Ah crap. I had been with my first department for two years in 1980. Would you do me a favor and wheel me over to the sunny spot now?
Thank you.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

With the number of people that suggest I go fuck myself, that would come in handy. Organic pear juice is actually pretty yummy...with VODKA....lots .


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

7costanza said:


> His music blows


I respectfully disagree;


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Teddy's a big supporter of the troops too. Not sure about the current CINC..

Wonder how long it takes before he's labeled a racist?


----------

